# Notes on the Paretroplus kieneri clade:



## VoidHunterr (May 22, 2021)

Disclaimer: I am in no way a qualified ichthyologist, merely a dedicated hobbyist with an interest in Malagasy cichlids. So don’t be afraid to take what I say with a grain of salt.

Notes: Paretroplus kieneri is a small stone coloured fish endemic to Madagascar. Populations of this species have been found across the countrys north west amongst a number of river basins leading many to suspect the species may infact represent a closely related clade as opposed to a single species.

Here is a collection of information concerning some of the different populations I have accumulated in an effort to clear up some of the confusion.

Paretroplus kieneri(Arnoult 1960) ‘Lake Kinkony’
Characteristics of this population include a ‘more greyish’ colour. They presumably grow larger than populations found in the lower Betsiboka(Lake Ravelobe ect.). This population has now been extirpated from Lake Kinkony.

Paretroplus gymnopreopercularis(Sparks 2008) ‘Mangarahara River’ (Formely P. cf. kieneri ‘Mangarahara River’)
This population is noted for being more elongate and exhibiting less colouration than those fish found in the lower Betsiboka. Further info on this species' anatomical differences can be found in the link below.
Paretroplus gymnopreopercularis summary page

Paretroplus cf. kieneri ‘Upper Kamoro River’
This population is noted for its proportionally shorter and higher body, with a chocolate, brown reddish colour.

Paretroplus cf. kieneri ‘Mahajamba River’
This population's most defining feature is its size with specimans of 25cm not being uncommon.

Paretroplus cf. kieneri ‘Lake Tseny’
This population is noted for its small size and its unusual rostral profile. I was unable to find specific details on the rostral profile other than it being ‘unusual’.

Paretroplus cf. kieneri ‘Lake Ravelobe’
This population is noted for its colouration, many specimens exhibit a fair bit of orange on the body and a blue hue located on the fins. The breeding dress of this population apparently sports a prominent orange spot located on the snout.

De Rham and Nourissat by their own admission in their book state that this is the population they are most familiar with. Presumably this is the population that the fish in the hobby are decended from.

Sources:
The Endemic Cichlids of Madagascar(2004)
Paretroplus gymnopreopercularis summary page
https://www.researchgate.net/public...vey_of_Lac_Tseny_in_north-_western_Madagascar


----------



## VoidHunterr (May 22, 2021)

I would like to apologise for any grammatical mistakes in advance.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## VoidHunterr (May 22, 2021)

It seems I have made a mistake P. cf kieneri ‘Ravelobe’ possesses an orange patch on the snout in most specimens regardless of if it’s breeding or not. Though it likely become more intense when breeding.


----------

